# Änderungen im Anglerboard



## Dok (12. September 2007)

Liebe Boardies,

nach nun über sieben Jahren leidet das Anglerboard daran, dass der Alltag immer mehr zu einer Pflicht und weniger ein reines Vergnügen ist. Vor allem war es in der letzten Zeit immer mehr der Fall das innerhalb des Moderatoren-Team anstehende Dinge, wie Softwareänderungen, Regeländerung und andere Planungen nicht mit der gebotenen Schnelligkeit erörtert und umgesetzt werden konnten.

Die Gründe hierfür sind vielfach. Immer lauter wurde der Ruf nach einer Veränderung der Situation. Hinzu kommt das ich gesundheitlich angeschlagen bin ich somit für den Fall das ich nicht verfügbar bin eine Instanz vorhanden sein muss die mein Fehlen auffangen kann.

Ich habe mich daher dazu entschieden mir aus dem Moderatorenkreis eine Gruppe von jetzt 9 Personen auszuwählen, die diese Aufgabe übernehmen kann. Diese ganzen Änderungen werden wohl erst in einiger Zeit abgeschlossen sein.

Das wollte ich euch auf diesem Wege mitteilen, falls bei einigen erkennbaren Veränderungen Fragen auftauchen sollten, die in den o.g. Sachverhalten begründet sind.


----------

